# Slammed Turbo Hopper



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks to Captain Fred's helpful reply about lowering his hopper: " I left the front springs intact, but I pryed the rear of the body from the chassis, removed the springs from between the chassis & body, then used the springs as spacers between the flanged part of the pins and the top side of the body and pressed it back together. Then I replaced both sets of axles & wheels, including the rear gear assembly, with regular 440X2 set. I also decided that I like it better without the spare tire & front bumper."

I decided to take the modification a little farther & remove the front and back springs, re-position the mounting brackets, remove & lower the front wing, open up the roll bar, invert the rear wing and add a driver.










The hopper has lost it head lights and was primed. You, now, have a *Pike's Peak Jalopy*! Have to decide on colour & sponsor.










Yes, Randy, a large blower on top of the engine facing forward between the rear roll bars just above the driver's head would look great.

Try it guys, both versions of the Turbo Hopper have created two new racing classes to enjoy!! ...RL


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

MUCH better!

A mid engine dirt modified of sorts ....pretty slick. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool stuff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Whooooooooooooooooa!!!*

Modified at it's best!!! Color??? I'm thinking school bus yellow, with a red/black Jasper, red/black Torco Fuel, or Texaco sponsored logo on the side. When the dirt's a flying, you need to see it, it's gotta be brite. Black roll bar, "Jasper" on that reversed wing, yeller body, silver uniform, red helmet, Moroso on the front wing, yellow rims... sorry, just thinking out loud, you hit a nerve!!!. Looking "very" good so far...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, can you put a 50mm on the back of it?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*There ya go!!!*

Much much better. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

Way Kool! I regret passing these by, at all the swap/lawn sales. This would be a great new class to run.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*part Go Cart - part Dune Buggy...nice job!*

XracerHO,

Very Kewl and that driver just KICKS it one more notch! Love it...

Bob...another some day build for me now...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> MUCH better!
> 
> A mid engine dirt modified of sorts ....pretty slick. :thumbsup:


Just what I was gonna say -- looks like a dirt modified - 'modified' :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Whoa! I like it!
How about RED....


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

XracerHO, That is an awesome conversion. It kinda reminds me of some of the outrageous cars running Pike's Peak - that F1/Off Road combination!! Rock on! :thumbsup:

You need a Hooters version to realy get Zilla's attention...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> XracerHO, That is an awesome conversion. It kinda reminds me of some of the outrageous cars running Pike's Peak - that F1/Off Road combination!! Rock on! :thumbsup:
> 
> You need a Hooters version to realy get Zilla's attention...


You just put the X on the spot XracerHO(oters)...L:lol:L

Bob...spray it orange or tan & let the decals fly...zilla


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks guys, appreciate the comments & ideas. These cars are easy to find in good condition since the large tires & springs make for specialized racing. NOW with these modifications, they are so much fun to race. Thinking, Yellow body, "Jasper" on that reversed wing, Moroso on the front wing and yellow rims, just have to find the decals. But first, an AERO Hopper slamming is in order! ...RL


----------

